# A Baptist Catechism with Commentary by W. R. Downing



## JM (Jun 27, 2020)

from P.I.R.S. PUBLICATIONS A Ministry of Sovereign Grace Baptist Church 271 West Edmundson Avenue Morgan Hill, CA 95037 www.sgbcsv.org



http://gracecoast.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/a_baptist_catechism_with_commentary.pdf



PREFACE This Catechism is an introductory study of Bible Doctrine. It is in the form of a catechism for the ease of study, organization of subjects and memorization. It is intended for use in our own assembly. We believe it advantageous for fathers to use in family worship, for Bible classes, home schooling classes, for older children to use, and for the use of all who would desire to obtain a basic grasp of Bible Doctrine. This is a Baptist Catechism. It is intended for our Baptist people. While we have much in common with other Christians, we also have our own distinctives which we hold to be scriptural. These are emphasized and detailed when necessary. This is a Catechism with Commentary. The basic and salient issues under each heading are briefly explained and discussed in an orderly manner. As such, it becomes an introductory manual for doctrinal study. It is our intention, should Divine providence provide the time and facility, to enlarge this introductory work into a much larger work which would make use of exegetical, historical and theological notes, studies and quotations from various authors. May this elementary work prove, in the kind providence of God, to be both acceptable and useful among our Baptist people. W. R. Downing

Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

